

How can I use encryption with Gmail? - yamaneko
http://superuser.com/questions/480270/how-can-i-use-encryption-with-gmail

======
napoleond
I'm working on a product ([http://parley.co](http://parley.co), beta launch is
next month) that will make it easy for anyone to send PGP encrypted mail using
their current email addresses (especially Gmail).

------
schrodingersCat
uses pgp.js

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/safegmail/lmjkmpdn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/safegmail/lmjkmpdndmbieflefonjgnnfimmkbedf)

~~~
joshSimms
I agree. This plugin is great!

